# size / bag limit on pompano in Texas



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked on tpwd and coundn't find regulations on Pomps. Maybe I'm missing it somewhere. Does anyone know?


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

What I have read pompano has not been regulated here in Texas. In Florida it is a daily bag limit of six slot fish, hope this helps or you can go to the site below and read it for yourself just in case 
http://www.ultima-usa.com/articles/article2.pdf


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

_There are no bag, possession, or length limits on game or nongame fish, except as listed in this guide._

Since Pompano is not listed, you are good with any size and as many as you can eat.

Good to know that Whale Sharks are catch and release only according to the chart. Never know when that might come up.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

fangard said:


> _There are no bag, possession, or length limits on game or nongame fish, except as listed in this guide._
> 
> Since Pompano is not listed, you are good with any size and as many as you can eat.
> 
> Good to know that Whale Sharks are catch and release only according to the chart. Never know when that might come up.


Might have one jump in the boat with you :ac550:


----------

